

Apple Acquires iFixit  - rdcasey
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2014/04/01/apple-buys-ifixit/

======
gecko
It's this kind of hard-hitting investigative journalism with a no-holds-barred
approach to getting the facts completely right that keeps me coming back to
CNN for all of my news.

------
tmarman
Sigh. Happy "Turn off the Internet" Day everyone!

